

FreeBSD Foundation: Raise a Million - Spend a Million! - dallagi
http://freebsdfoundation.blogspot.it/2013/04/raise-million-spend-million.html

======
emaste
$1,000,000 is an ambitious goal for 2013, due in large part to the plan to
invest in staff. As stated in the 2012 end-of-year newsletter the Foundation
plans to hire on a number of full-time staff, in addition to increases in
project, conference, hardware, and legal budgets.

As Justin T. Gibbs wrote in the newsletter, "This next year we are investing
in staff. Staff to bolster FreeBSD's amazing community of volunteers. Staff to
scale the FreeBSD Foundation's funded development initiatives. Staff to double
our capabilities in a single year."
(<http://www.freebsdfoundation.org/press/2012Dec-newsletter>)

------
gigaroby
Cool !!!

